# Reflect Tuning /Reflected reputation



## lexsebas (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if any of you have any experience with reflected/reflect tuning/kompres'd 
tunes. I recently purchased an IMMO defeat stage 2 tune from him with SAI/n112/n249/cam tensioner deletes and emission readiness. I paid him for this and sent him a well-packaged ECU (032 HS) back in April. A week or so later I received in back in the form of a thin USPS bubble mailer with no other padding or packaging or receipt. I thought that odd and voiced my concern, but couldn't comment on the legitimacy of the tune, because my project (awp block with aeb rods, new aeb pistons, head, agu manifold, 38lb mustang injectors, new BW k03s, new rings, bearings) was on hold. Fast forward to last Friday, I'm finally able to start the car for the first time. Really just wanted to check for fuel and oil leaks and to only run it for a few seconds. I didn't have the n75 hooked up or the o2 sensors. I turned the key over and it burbled and tried to catch a couple of times (4 bursts of 5 second key turning), but no crank. Pulled the plugs and they were gas soaked. I immediately thought the tune had something to do with it and that reflected hadn't compensated for the larger injectors like he said he would. Scanned the codes with the vagcom and got the following: 
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N 

Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Software Coding: 07500 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M12M127677 VWZ7Z0A4321406 
11 Faults Found: 
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-00 - - 
18011 - Internal Control Module Failed Self-Test 
P1603 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal 
P0571 - 35-00 - - 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-00 - - 
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Open Circuit 
P1548 - 35-00 - - 
17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S2: Open Circuit 
P1118 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17939 - Camshshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit 
P1531 - 35-00 - - 
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 35-00 - - 
17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
P1287 - 35-00 - - 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - - 
16705 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal 
P0321 - 35-00 - - 

From this scan, the only thing that I can gather is that he didn't touch my ECU. That or he either really screwed something up. 
I sent him the scan his response was that I have a laundry list of codes and that the most alarming to him are the speed sensor code and that the immo is probably messed up because it's not communicating with the cluster (which makes no sense because that defeat is too bypass cluster communication, and the speed sensor is because the car is off.). After that exchange on Friday there has been no response from him, I've called him several times from different numbers (which never gets answered, left messages though), IMed him on vwv, emailed him on his site. He refuses to respond. What a cowardly way to do business. I'm now stuck with a non running car and an ecu that he may have permanently damaged. I'm also worried that all the excess fuel may stop my rings from seating properly and will cause cylinder wall damage. Any solutions or possible resolutions that you all may know of would help a great deal, thanks.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Talk to Gonzo at Gonzo tuning. He fixes these things easily and cheaply. 

Your ECU is not Immo defeated which is the first reason why it's not starting. Once it's been IMMO defeated you can then figure out if the IMMO tripped the CPS or the CPS is bad and causing it to not start. No big deal really...


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you clear the codes prior trying to start? 

Lots of those look like the codes that would come up while connected to a bench harness.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Did u try contacting him about it


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

vwturbowolf said:


> Did u try contacting him about it


 :facepalm:come on man...read or don't post.


----------



## VWTechHouston (Mar 21, 2008)

*Refleted rips people off and steals their money.*

I had made the mistake of buying one of his 'cheep' ECMs - it worked all of 20min prior to the ECM shorting out completely. he offered to 'fix' it - so i mailed it back to him and included a prepayed return shipping label. never heard from him again, never got the ECM back never got my money back, he is a SCAMMER and THIEF - NEVER BUY FROM HIM. I have PM's from at least 4 other people who bought from him and had the same thing happen, ECM malfunction, he offered to fix it then never responded to any PM or E-mails. 

Wish Vortex had a seller rating system so we could all show just how much of a low life scum he is. If a Mod reads this please Delete his accounts and IP ban his ass forever.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Did you clear the codes prior trying to start?
> 
> Lots of those look like the codes that would come up while connected to a bench harness.


 :thumbup: 



lexsebas said:


> I'm also worried that all the excess fuel may stop my rings from seating properly and will cause cylinder wall damage.


 If your car never started, I highly doubt you have to worry about this.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

lexsebas said:


> I didn't have the n75 hooked up or the o2 sensors. I turned the key over and it burbled and tried to catch a couple of times (4 bursts of 5 second key turning), but no crank.


 
First and foremost, I would most definitely plug in your 02 sensors and make sure they are in good working order. I would, like Ray said, clear the codes and try again. In reality, I am willing to bet, this is another HW issue filled car, that is blaming SW. Ian is a stand up guy, and has usually treated people well.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

My reflected tuned Passat is working mint, and was from the get go. 



18T_BT said:


> First and foremost, I would most definitely plug in your 02 sensors and make sure they are in good working order. I would, like Ray said, clear the codes and try again. In reality, I am willing to bet, this is another HW issue filled car, that is blaming SW. Ian is a stand up guy, and has usually treated people well.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 


elRey said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lexsebas (Jan 18, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> First and foremost, I would most definitely plug in your 02 sensors and make sure they are in good working order. I would, like Ray said, clear the codes and try again. In reality, I am willing to bet, this is another HW issue filled car, that is blaming SW. Ian is a stand up guy, and has usually treated people well.


 I'm sorry, didn't have time to reply earlier but I did clear the codes and try again that did, have not tried again since I installed the ow sensors. 8 of the codes came right back can't remember which ones they're on my laptop though. I know some of you would like to say hardware this and that, but the injectors are brand new. the 02 sensors are brand new, MAF is brand new, turbo is new, ccoolant sensor is new, etc... I'm not saying that he hasn't been a stand up guy to others, just not me. I can show you IMs where I asked him for a spec sheet letting me know what all he had done to the Ecu once I got it back with no response at all. I can show you where I've tried contacting him numerous times with no response, but I hadn't even tried to crank the car so I stopped. Who wouldn't just supply that basic info to someone's whose just given you hundreds of dollars?


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

It is the first time i hear of this tuner... but if there is too many people claiming this, TAKE HIM TO COURT... so easy... 
Goodluck man...


----------



## lexsebas (Jan 18, 2005)

Rescanned and this is what i've got: 

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N 

Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Software Coding: 07500 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M12M127677 VWZ7Z0A4321406 
9 Faults Found: 
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-00 - - 
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster 
P1650 - 35-00 - - 
17956 - Boost Pressure Regulation Valve (N75): Open Circuit 
P1548 - 35-00 - - 
17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S2: Open Circuit 
P1118 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17939 - Camshshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit 
P1531 - 35-00 - - 
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 35-00 - - 
17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
P1287 - 35-00 - - 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - - 
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal 
P0571 - 35-00 - - 
Did another throttle body alignment and hooked up the n75 and got this: 
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N 

Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 HS 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0006 
Software Coding: 07500 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M12M127677 VWZ7Z0A4321406 
4 Faults Found: 
17939 - Camshshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit 
P1531 - 35-00 - - 
17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit 
P1432 - 35-00 - - 
17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
P1287 - 35-00 - - 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-00 - - 

The battery was starting to get weak so I have to let it charge a bit. Still no crank, still flooded. 02 sensors are plugged in.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Man, it is cristal clear 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
He didnt do an immo defeat. In addition do the SAP, N249, EVAP delete.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like the immo wasn't defeated. Sidenote, it makes Zero sense to try and run your car without the o2 sensors hooked up. Further more an *un-powered oxygen sensor will be quickly damaged when exposed to hot exhaust gases.*


----------



## lexsebas (Jan 18, 2005)

Understood, but believe me when I say I only wanted to HEAR it run. After a couple of seconds or so I would've shut it off. Thanks for the advice though. They're connected now though.


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

K0mpresd hasn't been on for a week or so, I can only assume he's out of town. If you want to send me the ecu I'll check it out, and if necessary defeat the immobilizer and code out all your whatnot, I know if he were around he'd make it right. Ian's a good dude. 

No money involved, just cover the shipping. My way of helping the two of you out


----------



## lexsebas (Jan 18, 2005)

ddillenger said:


> K0mpresd hasn't been on for a week or so, I can only assume he's out of town. If you want to send me the ecu I'll check it out, and if necessary defeat the immobilizer and code out all your whatnot, I know if he were around he'd make it right. Ian's a good dude.
> 
> No money involved, just cover the shipping. My way of helping the two of you out


 Thats incredibly noble of you, and I appreciate the gesture. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

It's no problem at all. Drop it in the (priority, 5.95) mail tomorrow and you'd have it back by this weekend with 0 codes, and no need to resistor any components to keep your trims working


----------



## cesmith (Sep 1, 2007)

file a charge back with your credit card company get your money back


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:come on man...read or don't post.


 My bad. My ADD didn't let me finish the last paragraph. I promise I read most of it 

Good luck getting everything sorted. I have only heard good things about this person. Ur situation does seem odd.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

I personally had a great experience using Reflected. I'm sure there is a legitimate reason you are having trouble contacting him. Good luck!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Fixed: 

All I know of using Reflected for is IMMO Defeat. Never heard much of his tuning capability


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> Reflected sucks. There's your truth. He has basic crap tunes from Nefmoto that anyone with tuner pro a winols demo and nefmoto flash can achieve.


 

And your boyfriend does what different? Nothing... Nothing at all.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> And your boyfriend does what different? Nothing... Nothing at all.


 Oh! You're so creative! Want a cookie?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

ddillenger said:


> no need to resistor any components to keep your trims working


 I'd really like to know how you do this? Even if you disable the fault codes you still need resistors to have trims. Just because you cant see the codes doesnt mean they aren't there. 

Unless your editing Base Algorithms, if you are I'd like to chat about this topic.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> I'd really like to know how you do this? Even if you disable the fault codes you still need resistors to have trims. Just because you cant see the codes doesnt mean they aren't there.
> 
> Unless your editing Base Algorithms, if you are I'd like to chat about this topic.


 Reflected normally chimes in and says that you don't need resistors. Gonzo says you do. When people ask how, normally no one gives up the answer. We have run into cars that people say you don't need resistors and the trims are out of wack and if you toss in resistors the trims come back and the car runs right. They seem to not want to chat about the topic but claim its real easy and can be found on nef..


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Reflected normally chimes in and says that you don't need resistors. Gonzo says you do. When people ask how, normally no one gives up the answer. We have run into cars that people say you don't need resistors and the trims are out of wack and if you toss in resistors the trims come back and the car runs right. They seem to not want to chat about the topic but claim its real easy and can be found on nef..


 I know Gonzo's works without resistors.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> Oh! You're so creative! Want a cookie?


 a cookie would be nice... but i cant help feel as though that this is a spin off of reflecteds post to get an ECU back to Gonzo's customer... now there is bad blood between those two. 

so that happening makes you have bad blood for reflected due to your "connection" to Gonzo. 

You're the loudest, and more annoying people on this forum, you tout gonzo all damned day as if you're a cheerleader and talk down about anything else, also like a cheerleader... I'm not the only one that's sick of it, but seemingly I'm the only one that's willing to say something. 

IMO, you need to take it down a notch, stop waving the flag in peoples faces, relax and enjoy the forum.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

DMVDUB said:


> Reflected sucks. There's your truth. He has basic crap tunes from Nefmoto that anyone with tuner pro a winols demo and nefmoto flash can achieve.


 
Reflected is a better tuner than Gonzo, not just a better person. Do you literally lick Gonzo's nut sack for him? Because that is how it looks on the forums.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Twopnt016v said:


> Reflected normally chimes in and says that you don't need resistors. Gonzo says you do. When people ask how, normally no one gives up the answer. We have run into cars that people say you don't need resistors and the trims are out of wack and if you toss in resistors the trims come back and the car runs right. They seem to not want to chat about the topic but claim its real easy and can be found on nef..





DMVDUB said:


> I've never seen ANY tune with deletes, even obscure tunes work properly without resistors. Sounds like :bs: to me.


 I've done most of my own tuning with some guidance from forums/friends/the funkenmastreiaiioosandasdnasjhnbsjgsd (spelling) 

I had issues without resistors, sure there is no CEL and readiness is set but trims don't work. Add resistors they come back. You'd really need to dig into the hard base code on some of the chips to do it with out resistors.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> Reflected is a better tuner than Gonzo, not just a better person. Do you literally lick Gonzo's nut sack for him? Because that is how it looks on the forums.


 Yep Reflected is wonderful! I see his ecu's on so many cars it's outstanding. I've never heard of a Reflected tuned car... Immo defeat yes Tune. NO. 

Other guy, 
All I said was send it to Gonzo and he'll fix the immo issue since reflected is ignoring him. Hmm...Did I say have him tune it? No. Just fix the ECU. 

I was trying to help the guy, you all are being the idiots. :wave:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Reflected just chipped my B6 and my TDI with excellent results in both cars. I've definitely had a positive experience with him. It is vacation season so I would tread a little lightly if he hasn't been logged in for some time and you haven't heard back. It's a hassle, but if you do just have an Immo issue, that's an easy fix. 

Trying to start your car without basic systems in place like a primary O2 sensor shows a lack of good judgement on your behalf. I'd argue you need to be more dilligent before a first start up and getting the car back together properly if you expect it to be solid down the road.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> Yep Reflected is wonderful! I see his ecu's on so many cars it's outstanding. It's amazing the only time I hear about him is when there's a problem.
> 
> Other guy,
> All I said was send it to Gonzo and he'll fix the immo issue since reflected is ignoring him. Hmm...Did I say have him tune it? No. Just fix the ECU.
> ...


 Rofl, other guy... Nice try to belittle.

You're being the idiot if you thing i'm only talking about this situation.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

screwball said:


> Reflected just chipped my B6 and my TDI with excellent results in both cars. I've definitely had a positive experience with him. It is vacation season so I would tread a little lightly if he hasn't been logged in for some time and you haven't heard back. It's a hassle, but if you do just have an Immo issue, that's an easy fix.
> 
> Trying to start your car without basic systems in place like a primary O2 sensor shows a lack of good judgement on your behalf. I'd argue you need to be more dilligent before a first start up and getting the car back together properly if you expect it to be solid down the road.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

My reflected tunes are working great as well.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Rofl, other guy... Nice try to belittle.
> 
> You're being the idiot if you thing i'm only talking about this situation.


 Aww.... You're so cute when you're mad! 

I try and help this guy and you bring up other threads. Sounds like you're the idiot. 

All I said was ask Gonzo to fix the ECU, not tune it. Either he would or wouldn't. But it's better help than you've given. :wave: 

Rofl- God, you must be a 20 something nerd to be using girl text slang or


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Seriously guys stop the bashing its really getting old on this forum, between Gonzo, Reflected and who ever else rubs you guys the wrong way. 




DMVDUB said:


> It's amazing the only time I hear about him is when there's a problem.


 Isn't that the only time you really ever hear ?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> Seriously guys stop the bashing its really getting old on this forum, between Gonzo, Reflected and who ever else rubs you guys the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I realized it after I said it. I didn't come on this thread to bash anyone. If you look at my first post I was just giving a suggestion to get the ECU fixed (not tuned) so he could use his car. I guess that's wrong of me to offer a helping suggestion.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

ejg3855 said:


> I'd really like to know how you do this? Even if you disable the fault codes you still need resistors to have trims. Just because you cant see the codes doesnt mean they aren't there.
> 
> Unless your editing Base Algorithms, if you are I'd like to chat about this topic.


 Someone, somewhere figured it out a while ago. Easy konfig change.


----------



## Napolean (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey OP, 

If your still having trouble i could get you running free of charge .


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

DMVDUB said:


> I didn't come on this thread to bash anyone.


 1 post out of 7 wasn't bashing someone, but the rest were? and you weren't in here to bash that other guy?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

screwball said:


> 1 post out of 7 wasn't bashing someone, but the rest were? and you weren't in here to bash that other guy?


 I didn't start it. When someone wants to start something I'll oblige them.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

You're still talking? 
:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

From here on out Im not giving anyone any sh/t. Weather they deserve it or not. Ill do my best to keep things civilized. If I have a problem with anyone, Ill either take it up with them in person or torture a voo-doo doll made in their likeness. I agree that the hostility here has gone a little to far, and distracts from the reason we're are all here.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

elRey said:


> Someone, somewhere figured it out a while ago. Easy konfig change.


 found it on the wiki,


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> I agree that the hostility here has gone a little to far, and distracts from the reason we're are all here.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> found it on the wiki,


Don't beat yourself up over it, I just recently wrote that. A lot of people try to keep these things a secret.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You guys should start a thread on it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

ddillenger said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it, I just recently wrote that. A lot of people try to keep these things a secret.


are you dave?


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

Naw, I'm Daz. Same username on nefmoto and AZ. 

If you have any questions above and beyond what's there, just let me know. I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Ian is a good guy.

Can't comment on his tunes but he's always been good to me minus a misunderstanding here and there.

Still waiting for him to ship out my Xbox360, though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

"Daves not here."


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> "Daves not here."


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> Ian is a good guy.
> 
> Can't comment on his tunes but he's always been good to me minus a misunderstanding here and there.
> 
> Still waiting for him to ship out my Xbox360, though.


Hopefully he's a real friend and tosses it rather than sending it back. The best day of my life was when mine got stolen.

PS3 FTW!


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Meh I just want it so I can play Forza.

I have a gaming rig so consoles don't really attract me except for some exclusive titles.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> Meh I just want it so I can play Forza.
> 
> I have a gaming rig so consoles don't really attract me except for some exclusive titles.


He said "gaming rig". Silly Lama ( or maybe your a pachyderm:sly


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Funny thing is that I barely play games at all. I have no time between full time job (well full time and a half!), DJ'ing, and sleeping.

If I could live without sleep I would get so much stuff done :banghead:


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> Meh I just want it so I can play Forza.
> 
> I have a gaming rig so consoles don't really attract me except for some exclusive titles.


GT5>forza


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Got my XBOX!!!


----------



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

*I've worked with him before and RECOMMEND HIM 100%*

I know this thread is very old but thought I'd bring my own experience working with him.
He's tuned 3 of my ECUs and all have worked 100%. No check engine lights, no trouble starting, at all.
He's very reasonable with his pricing and extremely quick answering emails. 

It is night and day before and after his tunes. I can't drive any of my VWs now without having him tune them.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Ian is good guy


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Ian saved me time and money*

Ian sent me a Stage2 ECU for my 1.8T rebuild and I was able to fire up my with confidence on the first try.
zero errors from the delates!


----------

